# Orijen and Runny Stool?



## Fatboy4ever (Sep 8, 2010)

First, I want to thank all the members that helped me through the loss of my beloved Enya (My Dear Friend Thread) . . . I had no intentions of getting another pup, but a pup had all intentions of having me as thier owner. . . thus "Grace" entered our world. So, now we are the proud owners of a 5 month old puppy. Here is my question; We are feeding Grace Orijen, but she is getting loose or runny stools. She is about 47 lbs, I feed her twice a day and she gets (3) cups in morning and (3) in the afternoon . . . is this too much? What are your thoughts on this Orijen product? I never heard of it and it is difficult to find around here (Connecticut) . . . any alternatives?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Six cups sounds like way too much. Especially for Orijen.

Lots of dogs get loose stools on Orijen as it is. Did you do a slow, slow transition? Since it's so rich, a lot of people have to do a super slow transition to get onto Orijen. With some dogs, it just doesn't work out. But I know some people feed 3 cups to their adults (sometimes less) and they thrive. So cut down on the amounts, and that might help at least a little.


----------



## Fatboy4ever (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Konotashi:

The pup came to us on Orijen at about 4 1/2 months so we did not change the diet. I will try backing down on the amount I feed her and see if that helps out.

Scott


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- that sounds like too much Orijen. I recently switched Stosh to it, he's 10 mos, 80 lbs and eats a total of 3.5 to 4 c. a day, in two feedings. Some days maybe just 3 cups. He didn't have much of a problem switching over, just a few loose stools but now they're great. He's really enjoying his meals for the first time in his life. 

I'm so glad Grace has 'graced' your lives. Enya's loss was just heartbreaking. It's so hard to know when it's the right time to have another dog in your heart but I think Enya knew you needed Grace.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a 5 month old on Orijen as well. She eats on average 4 cups a day, 2 in the morning, 2 at night. She is extremely active and works alot of it off. However, when she has a slower day, I have to take it down a bit because she will get soft stools as well.


----------



## Fatboy4ever (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you Stosh! Enya was my "heart dog" and truly my best friend in the world. I will never be able to replace Enya, but Grace has eased alot of my family's pain, and Dakota (Enya's) brother is enjoying her as well.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I still my our gsd Omy desperately and I know another dog can take that special place in your heart that Enya has. I'm sure Grace will have a wonderful life being part of your family, she's a lucky girl


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Our dogs get a blend of Orijen and Wellness CORE, 4 cups total a day in 2 feedings. The CORE is what keeps their stool solid. Any of the higher end, richer, grain-free kibbles have given my dogs loose and runny stools. When we added CORE, their stools solidified within 24 hours. So we blend 33% Orijen, 33% CORE, and 33% EVO or Acana or some other kibble to change up the protein sources. But no matter what, they get the CORE to keep the stool solid. It's worked wonders. Regular Wellness gave them terrible runs, but CORE does not. Also, when we would switch from kibbles before we discovered the positive effects CORE had, depending on the kibble, it might take 1-2 months of a slow transition for their stool to resolidify. Good luck!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is WAY too much food. My gf's dog weighs 45 pounds and gets 2 cups of Orijen/day.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That is probably double the amount of food she should be getting. According to the bag, she should be getting a little over 3 cups A DAY max. (Then adjust from there if she is too fat or to thin.)

Overfeeding is the #1 reason a healthy dog gets loose stool.


----------

